# Gen-GS compilation error?



## Purple_Q (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't get this to build, and I can't figure out what's wrong. I've tried doing the make as both user and root. If anyone knowledgeable might care to take a look, I copied the entire process and posted into a plain text on my site here:

http://queuevonqu.com/gensgs_error

Ideas?
  --Q


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

What are you trying to compile? Can't you use a port?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 3, 2009)

Gens-GS is a genesis emulator. No, there is no port for gen-gs, also, there is a version of the original gens project in the ports tree, but it is ridiculously outdated.
  --Q


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 3, 2009)

```
../../.././[B]install-sh[/B]:Permission denied
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/gens-gs-r7/src/extlib/lzma.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/gens-gs-r7/src/extlib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/gens-gs-r7/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/gens-gs-r7.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/gens-gs-r7.
Q#
```

is that install-sh executable?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know. I can't find where it is. There's alot of subdirectories that spring from this tarball. You notice how it makes it a fair bit of the way thru the compile, then ends with, that? I'm not sure why in the middle of a compile it'd jump to a shell script. I'll try and find it, and run it. Thanks for looking at that for me.
  --Q


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

```
libtool: link: ar cru .libs/libmp3_dec.a  libmp3_dec_la-common.o libmp3_dec_la-dct64_i386.o libmp3_dec_la-decode_i386.o libmp3_dec_la-interface.o libmp3_dec_la-layer3.o libmp3_dec_la-tabinit.o
libtool: link: ranlib .libs/libmp3_dec.a
libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libmp3_dec.la" && ln -s "../libmp3_dec.la" "libmp3_dec.la" )
[B]Making all in lzma[/B]
```

is there a directory in there called lzma? id start there.


----------

